# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Помогите, нужно разрешить непонятную ситуацию!

## bvn_kam

Всем привет, на комп разлили сок, произошло замыкание, комп отказывался включаться, был промыт почищен, короче были проведены все нужные операции с ним, после чего начал запускаться, но когда отдал людям компьютер, они говорят, что видео-карта стоит меньшим размером чем до этого!!! Что это может бытьИИ Как они говорят что было семьсот с чем то, а стало 256 мб. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## rus1212tam

А видеокарта была встроена в материнку?

----------


## bvn_kam

Нет, отдельная!

----------


## mnxorel

хз.. накрылся наверное модуль памяти видеокарты, наверное....
а так это еще доказать надо, что была больше 256 мб.   )))

----------


## tamalex

> Как они говорят что было семьсот с чем то


Да таких вроде не бывает!
256 - 512 - дальше 1 гиг.

----------


## mnxorel

> Да таких вроде не бывает!
> 256 - 512 - дальше 1 гиг.


256+512=768

----------


## CaptainZolch

возможно имелось в виду разрешение?




> 256+512=768


ты сам понял что написал? Из твоей логики, получается 2е видюхи, а не одна.

----------


## mnxorel

а да блин )))... прогнал... забыл, что тут про видюху писали...
сори ошибочка вышла
но с другой стороны:
768Mb <PCI-E> DDR-5 ASUS ENGTX460 /2DI/768MD5 (RTL) DualDVI+miniHDMI+SLI <GeForce GTX460>
768Mb <PCI-E> DDR-5 ASUS ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP/2DI/768M (RTL) DualDVI+miniHDMI+SLI <GeForce GTX460>
768Mb <PCI-E> DDR-3 ASUS EN8800ULTRA/HTDP (RTL) DualDVI+TV Out+SLI <GeForce 8800Ultra>
768Mb <PCI-E> DDR-3 ASUS EN8800GTX Aquatank/HTDP (RTL) DualDVI+TV Out+SLI <GeForce 8800GTX>
768Mb <PCI-E> DDR-3 ASUS EN8800GTX/HTDP (RTL) DualDVI+TV Out+SLI <GeForce 8800GTX>
видеокарты бывают на 768 мб

----------

